# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Kris Dim had a heart attack

## kaberle_15

From his trainer:

"I am kris's partner at his personal training studio and unfortunately the rumor is true...Kris went down yesterday at the studio and had emergency heart surgery to repair a split in his aortic valve...they thought that he was gonna be paralyzed because he did have a pretty significant stroke but i just visited kris and he is moving all limbs and he is speaking and coherent. They gave him a 10% chance of surviving the surgery but the big guy pulled through and it truly is a miracle. Thank you and God bless."

----------


## Anavar Man

God Bless what a shame.

----------


## Random

Yea i saw that too, very sad...hope he recovers....

CD

----------


## skr0w

Hope all is well, tell him to stay stong.

----------


## Bigmax

Thats a damn shame...

----------


## lpicken

What is the known cause? Thier could be a multitude of reasons such as genetic, too much strain on his heart, etc. Any ideas?

----------


## skr0w

> What is the known cause? Thier could be a multitude of reasons such as genetic, too much strain on his heart, etc. Any ideas?


Not to be nosey but I'd like to know also, if it was other than genetics maybe it can help others.

----------


## xraymind

best of luck to Kris, god bless

----------


## thetank

damn, that sucks. hope he recovers and can train hard again.

----------


## number twelve

hope he pulls through

----------


## muscle_20

Heart attacks are so common these days but when a pro gets one people start wondering what gear ext did it to him.
Hope hes ok and recovers 100%

----------


## lightwaytbaby

> What is the known cause? Thier could be a multitude of reasons such as genetic, too much strain on his heart, etc. Any ideas?


that actually is not a "heart attack" the aortic valve is a little valve that opens when your left ventricle contracts to pump blood through your body.a heart attack is a blocked coronary artery. the only way to know is the heart surgeon would have to physcialy look and see the cause, but could be a congenital disorder of some sort.the stroke obviously came from the shearing of the aortic valve, and traveled to some part of his brain causing the stroke. Now the only thing i can think of is if perhaps he had hypertension causing the shearing of the valve/and stroke but who knows.this is a likley event though...god bless him and i hope he pulls through.

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

Shit... Hope he gets well soon. Give Kris our best and tell him that this community is pulling for a a full recovery and a long life.

----------


## domeyeahaigh

A split in his aortic valve?

----------


## KingOfPop

kris has genetically thin and weak arterial walls...the increased pressure from HTN (brought about by steroid use ) eventually bore a whole through the aortic valve. Kris has known about the genetic flaw (which killed his father) and has been taking blood pressure medication to combat the HTN which he knew he would undoubtedly experience with steroid use. Unfortunately it wasn't enough.

----------


## nietzsche0904

how old was he?

damn shame... unfortunately we all know some will be fast to point the finger at roid abuse or some shit like that

----------


## KingOfPop

looks like her had another aneurysm...sucks

----------


## morphysique

i also know chris. i live about 5min from his buisiness here in downtown sacramento. he is doing fine. i visited with him. and he is pulling through. he is a strong brother and will be back. his kids and family are all here to support him as well.

----------


## KingOfPop

awesome. I work with nurses at the hospital he was admitted too...It was pretty big news around there. Of course there a bunch of talk about steroid abuse which gets really ****ing old.

----------


## Timm1704

that sucks, i genuinely wish him the best of luck.

----------


## Big

Best of luck to him for a speedy and full recovery.

----------


## goldenFloyd

this is a pretty good read that goes into the purported links between AAS and aortic dissections. it has pretty pictures too, so we can understand it  :Smilie: 

http://www.****morphosis.com/article...rt-surgery.htm

----------


## thetank

> this is a pretty good read that goes into the purported links between AAS and aortic dissections. it has pretty pictures too, so we can understand it 
> 
> http://www.****morphosis.com/article...rt-surgery.htm


whats that censored word? the link wont work because of it

----------


## DrSchmee

That sucks

----------

